# Heat load iphone app



## ken123435 (Sep 28, 2010)

hey,

i have started using this and its pretty good anyone else used it before?

AC Wizard is an iphone app on the app store that sizes (HEAT LOAD) air conditioning for any area including server rooms. you can email the result to yourself too which is quite handy.

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/ac-wizard/id382134870?mt=8


----------



## cereal killer (Nov 10, 2010)

Are you using it? Any reviews?


----------



## ken123435 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, this is a great app.

Its as accurate as my previous method of heat load calculation but takes half the time to work out and you can email results too.

Highly recommended !!


----------



## alongston (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation. Might have to check it out.


----------



## hvacguy (Jun 12, 2012)

Including server rooms???? So you can add in an extra BTU load for each room individually??? Holy Crap!!!


----------

